# Semi-Custom Mold



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I just ordered my first Semi-Custom Mold. It is a slab jig in 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, and 8 oz. I'll post some pictures of the lures when I get some made up.
I did not know it was soo expensive to have a mold made up.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Who did the mold, Shawn Collins? He does extrordinary work.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Who did the mold, Shawn Collins? He does extrordinary work.


 almost a shame to put lead in them 
derf


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Yes, the mold is a Shawn Collins mold. It will be the first time I'm ordering from him, but I'm excited to get it and make some new lures. The molds on his web site are impressive.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Let us know how you like it . . . They sure look nice (like derf says)

Look at this seller on eBay that I keep in my favorites, I like checking in to see their offers (it varies quite a bit). They are located in France and they have some different molds (moules) than those I have seen here. Check out the "moules a pilkers" which are minnow jig molds . . . 

examples:



















*ALMOMAIL-PECHE*

I have not bought from them and they have private feedback . . . that doesn't instill the highest confidence (but it is 100% positive). 

It is interesting to see what is available in Europe. Might be able to find the molds elsewhere over there with some searching.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I have done alot of searching and there are not alot of places that advertize that they make molds or offer custom molds.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Shawn Collins does the best around and the cost is very good in my book. I have several of his molds and will get more. His stuff pours very well and he has a very large selection.


DEAN


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Ketch, How long did you have to wait for delivery?


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

I ordered and picked them up all in the same week. He was not as popular back then so it may take a little longer but will be well worth it.


DEAN


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I'm a little too far away to go and pick it up, but I'm close enough so it will not have too far to go in the mail. Does Shawn have a store or is it just a machine shop?


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

He was working out of Troy Marine in Suffolk, not sure if he is still.


DEAN


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I received the mold, it came in last night. Looks great, I need some free time to melt some lead. I'll have pictures soon after that.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Here is the the new mold.
mold


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

What Kind of prices are the Collins folk asking for there molds. I guess I could call but I am only seeking a general answer. I thought of getting the eight and ten ounce storm sinker molds from him.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

This mold Cost me $160 plus $10 shipping.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

does shawn have a website? I would love to see his offerings...


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

http://www.shawncollinscustoms.com/index.html


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jig, that is a _sweeeeeet_ looking mold!

Shawn has put a few of them on Ebay in the past, but I haven't seen any recently! I guess he's too busy now! 

Those should work well in the Bay!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Beware of ALMOMAIL-PECHE , I bought a mold from them that was clearly listed as a genuine DCA mold and recieved a poorly made knock off copy , the mold pictured in the auction was not what I recieved from them . They also wouldn't refund my shipping costs money when I pointed out that the mold was a fake . Which meant I would have lost $60 in shipping as to get any refund I had to ship the fake back ....


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Asked for Quote on a stock 4-5-6 Frogs tongue mold $125.00 a little more than I wished to spend!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

junkmansj said:


> Asked for Quote on a stock 4-5-6 Frogs tongue mold $125.00 a little more than I wished to spend!



He does the 4-5-6-8 oz Tongue mold for 125. 
Now Doit in the prymad you need to by the 4 oz mold the 5&6 and the 8&10 which puts you over 100 bucks.


----------

